Ask HN: What self-hosted PaaS do you use for Rails/Django/Phoenix web apps? - networked
======
mjhea0
Check out Dokku >>
[https://github.com/dokku/dokku](https://github.com/dokku/dokku)

~~~
sheraz
Yup. This is an amazing little script. I use it to run my side projects, and
the upgrade path to heroku, deis, or openshift is effortless.

Using this with my own docker image repo makes this even easier.

~~~
mjhea0
Do you have any notes on moving a Dokku project to Deis?

------
babayega2
Openshift.com

